# Sammeln von historischer Angel-Werbung



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Von der Angel-Werbung gibt es ja viel, was zu sammeln lohnt: Beleuchtung, Zahlteller, Aufkleber, Aufnäher, Papier (Kataloge, Zeitschriften,  Poster), Kunstköder mit Originalverpackung, Blechschilder mit Emaillebeschichtung und ohne, ov. Haken, Bleie, Komplettsets usw. 

Dann den Sammelzeitraum, der fängt im späten 19.Jhd. an und endet im späten 20.Jhd.
Mein Sammelzeitraum liegt zwischen 1937 und  1987. 
Habe schon (erst) 2 alte Rollen von DAM (eine Multi- und eine Achsenrolle) sowie viele Aufkleber und einige Aufnäher.  Sammelt jemand von euch auch in die Richtung Werbung?   Heutzutage sind gestickte Aufnäher der bekannten Angelmarken sehr selten geworden, verschickt werden keine mehr, auch wenn man noch so höflich und nett fragt. Heutzutage gilt eher: "Gar keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort". Mein Gerätehändler hat noch eine alte Theken/Schaufensterbeleuchtung von DAM. Obwohl ihm von Kunden schon viel Geld dafür geboten wurde, verkauft er sie nicht. Er will sie wiederbeleben, damit sie ihren ursprünglichen Zweck wieder erfüllt, ich finde das gut so! 

Werde im April mal auf den Zirndorfer Angel -  Flohmarkt gehen, vielleicht findet sich da was passendes.... 

Was sind eure "Highlights"? Vielleicht gibt's ja was, was der eine oder andere sucht, verkauft oder tauschen will.... Interessant sind auch immer kuriose Sachen wie Werbegeschenke oder ausländisches Werbematerial bzw. Emergendisingprodukte, die evtl. noch ov. auf dem Dachboden oder im Keller vor sich hin verstauben... 

Mache mal den Anfang und zeige euch mal einen kleinen Teil meiner Aufnähersammlung, den von Cormoran tausche ich gegen einen von DAM in gestickter Version.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2020)

schön wenn jemand so was sammelt, aber ich fang damit erst gar nicht an sowas nimmt kein ende.
ich habe nur die 3, ich suche noch ein Aufkleber von Shimano u. Daiwa


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2020)

Der von SILSTAR gefällt mir recht gut, Aufkleber von Shimano und DAIWA könnte ich evtl. auftreiben. Kann ganz schnell gehen oder einige Wochen dauern, hängt ganz von meinen Quellen ab.... 

Browning-Gerät Fische ich nicht, aber bestimmt einige andere hier. 
Melde mich wieder bei dir, wenn ich die Aufkleber dann habe....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2020)

Mal so zur Erinnerung und Events aus anderen Threads:
Einfach so Kataloge und Anzeigen zu posten ist vom Copyright her leider nicht so einfach.


----------

